# Uplink Activity for the Week of 2-18-9 ...Local HDs



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

*UPLINK ACTIVITY: SAMPLE TAKEN 02-18-2009 14:47:00 TO 02-18-2009 14:48:06 ET*

* 20 ADD(S)*

ADD 467 ORDER MPEG2 SD Tp 6 EchoStar 11 110w *AT100?* PREV FTA

ADD 467 ORDER MPEG4 SD Tp 29 EchoStar 6 72.7w *AT100?* PREV FTA

ADD 5152 WRCB{CHATTANOOGA, TN} MPEG4 HD Tp 3 Spot 17 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 3

ADD 5153 WOLF{HAZLETON, PA} MPEG4 HD Tp 7 Spot 16 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 56

ADD 5162 KHAS{HASTINGS, NE} MPEG4 HD Tp 13 Spot 18 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 5

ADD 5170 KTXS{SWEETWATER, TX} MPEG4 HD Tp 7 Spot 13 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE HD MAP 12

ADD 5170 WCTI{NEW BERN, NC} MPEG4 HD Tp 7 Spot 15 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 12

ADD 5170 WSYR{SYRACUSE, NY} MPEG4 HD Tp 3 Spot 16 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE HD MAP 9

ADD 5173 WFXI{MOREHEAD CITY, NC} MPEG4 HD Tp 7 Spot 15 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 8

ADD 5193 WXXA{ALBANY, NY} MPEG4 HD Tp 3 Spot 16 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE HD MAP 23

ADD 6802 UP2 MPEG4 HD Tp 18 ConUS CIEL-2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6805 UP4 MPEG4 HD Tp 32 ConUS CIEL-2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 8523 WOAC{CANTON, OH} MPEG4 SD Tp 1 Spot 14 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 67

ADD 8523 WOAC{CANTON, OH} MPEG2 SD Tp 31 Spot 9 EchoStar 10 110w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 67

ADD 9404 CSPAN MPEG2 SD Tp 11 EchoStar 7 119w *AT100?* HIDE

ADD 9404 CSPAN MPEG4 SD Tp 25 EchoStar 8 77w *AT100?* HIDE

ADD 9409 TBN MPEG2 SD Tp 11 EchoStar 7 119w *AT100?* HIDE

ADD 9409 TBN MPEG4 SD Tp 15 EchoStar 6 72.7w *AT100?* HIDE

ADD 9417 EWTN MPEG2 SD Tp 11 EchoStar 7 119w *AT100?* HIDE

ADD 9417 EWTN MPEG4 SD Tp 3 EchoStar 6 72.7w *AT100?* HIDE

* 22 CHANGE(S)*

CHNG 5250 WKEF{DAYTON, OH} MPEG4 HD TID 4303 Tp 3 SPOT 25 Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE HD MAP 22
TO 5250 WKEF{DAYTON, OH} MPEG4 HD TID 4303 Tp 3 SPOT 25 Ciel 2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP 22

CHNG 5250 WICS{SPRINGFIELD, IL} MPEG4 HD TID 4377 Tp 7 SPOT 24 Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE HD MAP 20
TO 5250 WICS{SPRINGFIELD, IL} MPEG4 HD TID 4377 Tp 7 SPOT 24 Ciel 2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE HD MAP 20

CHNG 5250 WTVG{TOLEDO, OH} MPEG4 HD TID 4416 Tp 16 SPOT 23 Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE HD MAP 13
TO 5250 WTVG{TOLEDO, OH} MPEG4 HD TID 4416 Tp 16 SPOT 23 Ciel 2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE HD MAP 13

CHNG 5251 KGAN{CEDAR RAPIDS, IA} MPEG4 HD TID 4103 Tp 3 SPOT 21 Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE HD MAP 2
TO 5251 KGAN{CEDAR RAPIDS, IA} MPEG4 HD TID 4103 Tp 3 SPOT 21 Ciel 2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP 2

CHNG 5251 WHIO{DAYTON, OH} MPEG4 HD TID 4303 Tp 3 SPOT 25 Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE HD MAP 7
TO 5251 WHIO{DAYTON, OH} MPEG4 HD TID 4303 Tp 3 SPOT 25 Ciel 2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP 7

CHNG 5251 WCIA{CHAMPAIGN, IL} MPEG4 HD TID 4377 Tp 7 SPOT 24 Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE HD MAP 3
TO 5251 WCIA{CHAMPAIGN, IL} MPEG4 HD TID 4377 Tp 7 SPOT 24 Ciel 2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE HD MAP 3

CHNG 5251 WTOL{TOLEDO, OH} MPEG4 HD TID 4416 Tp 16 SPOT 23 Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE HD MAP 11
TO 5251 WTOL{TOLEDO, OH} MPEG4 HD TID 4416 Tp 16 SPOT 23 Ciel 2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE HD MAP 11

CHNG 5252 WDTN{DAYTON, OH} MPEG4 HD TID 4303 Tp 3 SPOT 25 Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE HD MAP 2
TO 5252 WDTN{DAYTON, OH} MPEG4 HD TID 4303 Tp 3 SPOT 25 Ciel 2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP 2

CHNG 5252 WAND{DECATUR, IL} MPEG4 HD TID 4377 Tp 7 SPOT 24 Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE HD MAP 17
TO 5252 WAND{DECATUR, IL} MPEG4 HD TID 4377 Tp 7 SPOT 24 Ciel 2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE HD MAP 17

CHNG 5252 WNWO{TOLEDO, OH} MPEG4 HD TID 4416 Tp 16 SPOT 23 Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE HD MAP 24
TO 5252 WNWO{TOLEDO, OH} MPEG4 HD TID 4416 Tp 16 SPOT 23 Ciel 2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE HD MAP 24

CHNG 5253 KFXA{CEDAR RAPIDS, IA} MPEG4 HD TID 4103 Tp 3 SPOT 21 Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE HD MAP 28
TO 5253 KFXA{CEDAR RAPIDS, IA} MPEG4 HD TID 4103 Tp 3 SPOT 21 Ciel 2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP 28

CHNG 5253 WRGT{DAYTON, OH} MPEG4 HD TID 4303 Tp 3 SPOT 25 Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE HD MAP 45
TO 5253 WRGT{DAYTON, OH} MPEG4 HD TID 4303 Tp 3 SPOT 25 Ciel 2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP 45

CHNG 5253 WRSP{SPRINGFIELD, IL} MPEG4 HD TID 4377 Tp 7 SPOT 24 Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE HD MAP 55
TO 5253 WRSP{SPRINGFIELD, IL} MPEG4 HD TID 4377 Tp 7 SPOT 24 Ciel 2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE HD MAP 55

CHNG 5253 WUPW{TOLEDO, OH} MPEG4 HD TID 4416 Tp 16 SPOT 23 Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE HD MAP 36
TO 5253 WUPW{TOLEDO, OH} MPEG4 HD TID 4416 Tp 16 SPOT 23 Ciel 2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE HD MAP 36

CHNG 5260 KFSN{FRESNO, CA} MPEG4 HD TID 4208 Tp 8 SPOT 32 Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE HD MAP 30
TO 5260 KFSN{FRESNO, CA} MPEG4 HD TID 4208 Tp 8 SPOT 32 Ciel 2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE HD MAP 30

CHNG 5261 KGPE{FRESNO, CA} MPEG4 HD TID 4208 Tp 8 SPOT 32 Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE HD MAP 47
TO 5261 KGPE{FRESNO, CA} MPEG4 HD TID 4208 Tp 8 SPOT 32 Ciel 2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE HD MAP 47

CHNG 5262 KSEE{FRESNO, CA} MPEG4 HD TID 4208 Tp 8 SPOT 32 Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE HD MAP 24
TO 5262 KSEE{FRESNO, CA} MPEG4 HD TID 4208 Tp 8 SPOT 32 Ciel 2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE HD MAP 24

CHNG 5263 KMPH{MERCED-MARIPOSA, CA} MPEG4 HD TID 4208 Tp 8 SPOT 32 Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE HD MAP 26
TO 5263 KMPH{MERCED-MARIPOSA, CA} MPEG4 HD TID 4208 Tp 8 SPOT 32 Ciel 2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE HD MAP 26

CHNG 5270 WGNO{NEW ORLEANS, LA} MPEG4 HD TID 4580 Tp 10 SPOT 50 Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE HD MAP 26
TO 5270 WGNO{NEW ORLEANS, LA} MPEG4 HD TID 4580 Tp 10 SPOT 50 Ciel 2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE HD MAP 26

CHNG 5271 WWL{NEW ORLEANS, LA} MPEG4 HD TID 4580 Tp 10 SPOT 50 Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE HD MAP 4
TO 5271 WWL{NEW ORLEANS, LA} MPEG4 HD TID 4580 Tp 10 SPOT 50 Ciel 2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE HD MAP 4

CHNG 5272 WDSU{NEW ORLEANS, LA} MPEG4 HD TID 4580 Tp 10 SPOT 50 Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE HD MAP 6
TO 5272 WDSU{NEW ORLEANS, LA} MPEG4 HD TID 4580 Tp 10 SPOT 50 Ciel 2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE HD MAP 6

CHNG 5273 WVUE{NEW ORLEANS, LA} SD TV TID 4580 Tp 10 SPOT 50 Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE HD MAP 8
TO 5273 WVUE{NEW ORLEANS, LA} MPEG4 HD TID 4580 Tp 10 SPOT 50 Ciel 2 129w *AVAIL* HIDE HD MAP 8

* 10 DELETE(S)*

DEL 601 AIT MPEG2 SD Tp 2 Anik-F3 118.7w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 4724 WKAS{ASHLAND, KY} MPEG2 SD TID 4509 Tp 9 SPOT 31 Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 7108 WXXA{ALBANY, NY} MPEG4 SD Tp 3 Spot 16 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 23

DEL 7324 WKAS{ASHLAND, KY} MPEG4 SD Tp 8 EchoStar 8 77w AVAIL HIDE MAP 25

DEL 7324 WKAS{ASHLAND, KY} MPEG2 SD TID 4509 Tp 9 SPOT 31 Ciel 2 129w AVAIL HIDE MAP 25

DEL 7625 WSYR{SYRACUSE, NY} MPEG4 SD Tp 3 Spot 16 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 9

DEL 9404 UWTV MPEG2 SD Tp 3 EchoStar 11 110w AT100? HIDE

DEL 9404 UWTV MPEG4 SD Tp 16 EchoStar 8 77w AT100? HIDE

DEL 9416 GSN MPEG2 SD Tp 10 EchoStar 3 61.5w AT100? HIDE

DEL 9416 GSN MPEG2 SD Tp 3 EchoStar 1 148w AT100? HIDE

* 16 MOVE(S) (May include other changes as well.)*

MOVE 14198 WNPB3{MORGANTOWN, WV} EEPG Tp 32 ConUS CIEL-2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE
TO 14198 WNPB3{MORGANTOWN, WV} EEPG TID 4509 Tp 9 SPOT 31 Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

MOVE 14298 WVIR2{CHARLOTTESVILLE, VA} EEPG Tp 32 ConUS CIEL-2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE
TO 14298 WVIR2{CHARLOTTESVILLE, VA} EEPG TID 4515 Tp 15 SPOT 39 Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

MOVE 14325 WPBY3{HUNTINGTON, WV} EEPG Tp 32 ConUS CIEL-2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE
TO 14325 WPBY3{HUNTINGTON, WV} EEPG TID 4509 Tp 9 SPOT 31 Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

MOVE 14326 WOUB1{ATHENS, OH} EEPG Tp 32 ConUS CIEL-2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE
TO 14326 WOUB1{ATHENS, OH} EEPG TID 4509 Tp 9 SPOT 31 Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

MOVE 14521 WPBO1{PORTSMOUTH, OH} EEPG Tp 21 ConUS CIEL-2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE
TO 14521 WPBO1{PORTSMOUTH, OH} EEPG TID 4509 Tp 9 SPOT 31 Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

MOVE 14522 WPBO2{PORTSMOUTH, OH} EEPG Tp 21 ConUS CIEL-2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE
TO 14522 WPBO2{PORTSMOUTH, OH} EEPG TID 4509 Tp 9 SPOT 31 Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

MOVE 14523 WPBO3{PORTSMOUTH, OH} EEPG Tp 21 ConUS CIEL-2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE
TO 14523 WPBO3{PORTSMOUTH, OH} EEPG TID 4509 Tp 9 SPOT 31 Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

MOVE 14524 WOUB2{ATHENS, OH} EEPG Tp 32 ConUS CIEL-2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE
TO 14524 WOUB2{ATHENS, OH} EEPG TID 4509 Tp 9 SPOT 31 Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

MOVE 14993 WSAZ2{HUNTINGTON, WV} EEPG Tp 32 ConUS CIEL-2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE
TO 14993 WSAZ2{HUNTINGTON, WV} EEPG TID 4509 Tp 9 SPOT 31 Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

MOVE 14994 WOUB3{ATHENS, OH} EEPG Tp 32 ConUS CIEL-2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE
TO 14994 WOUB3{ATHENS, OH} EEPG TID 4509 Tp 9 SPOT 31 Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

MOVE 14995 WOUB4{ATHENS, OH} EEPG Tp 32 ConUS CIEL-2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE
TO 14995 WOUB4{ATHENS, OH} EEPG TID 4509 Tp 9 SPOT 31 Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

MOVE 14996 WOUB5{ATHENS, OH} EEPG Tp 32 ConUS CIEL-2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE
TO 14996 WOUB5{ATHENS, OH} EEPG TID 4509 Tp 9 SPOT 31 Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

MOVE 15001 WVIR3{CHARLOTTESVILLE, VA} EEPG Tp 27 Spot 10 EchoStar 10 110w UNAVAIL HIDE
TO 15001 WVIR3{CHARLOTTESVILLE, VA} EEPG TID 4515 Tp 15 SPOT 39 Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

MOVE 15003 WVFX2{CLARKSBURG, WV} EEPG Tp 26 Spot 19 EchoStar 10 110w UNAVAIL HIDE
TO 15003 WVFX2{CLARKSBURG, WV} EEPG TID 4509 Tp 9 SPOT 31 Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

MOVE 15309 WPBY2{HUNTINGTON, WV} EEPG Tp 32 ConUS CIEL-2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE
TO 15309 WPBY2{HUNTINGTON, WV} EEPG TID 4509 Tp 9 SPOT 31 Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

MOVE 15310 WNPB2{MORGANTOWN, WV} EEPG Tp 32 ConUS CIEL-2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE
TO 15310 WNPB2{MORGANTOWN, WV} EEPG TID 4509 Tp 9 SPOT 31 Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

* 3 NAME CHANGE(S) (May include other changes as well.)*

CHNG 9354 KWBF{LITTLE ROCK, AR} MPEG4 SD Tp 9 EchoStar 8 77w AVAIL HIDE MAP 42
TO 9354 KARZ MPEG4 SD Tp 9 EchoStar 8 77w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP 42

CHNG 9354 KWBF{LITTLE ROCK, AR} MPEG2 SD Tp 18 Spot 15 EchoStar 10 110w AVAIL HIDE MAP 42
TO 9354 KARZ MPEG2 SD Tp 18 Spot 15 EchoStar 10 110w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP 42

CHNG 14515 KWBF2{LITTLE ROCK, AR} EEPG Tp 18 Spot 15 EchoStar 10 110w UNAVAIL HIDE
TO 14515 KARZ2 EEPG Tp 18 Spot 15 EchoStar 10 110w UNAVAIL HIDE

TRANSPONDER CHANGES

ADD Tp 18 ConUS CIEL-2 129w 8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

71 CHANGE(S) 6559 CHANNELS IN THE SYSTEM



----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

New Orleans big 4 are now on in HD!!


----------



## HellasSat (Oct 26, 2003)

> DEL 9416 GSN MPEG2 SD Tp 10 EchoStar 3 61.5w AT100? HIDE
> 
> DEL 9416 GSN MPEG2 SD Tp 3 EchoStar 1 148w AT100? HIDE


Apparently this channel ceased operations recently, now that Dish has removed it I wonder if they will rename 116- Game as GSN, the actual name of the channel?!


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is the release from Dish Network:

Good afternoon – the following local stations were added in HD on DISH Network. Customers who subscribe to locals and HD will receive the channel at no additional charge.

Abilene, Texas – KTXS ABC Ch. 12
Wilkes Barre, Penn. – WOLF FOX Ch. 56
Lincoln, Neb. – KHAS NBC Ch. 5
Albany, N.Y. – WXXA FOX Ch. 23
Chattanooga, Tenn. – WRCB NBC Ch. 3
Syracuse, N.Y. – WSYR ABC Ch. 9
Greenville, N.C. – WFXI FOX Ch. 8 and WCTI ABC Ch. 12


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Rob Glasser said:


> Here is the release from Dish Network:
> 
> Good afternoon - the following local stations were added in HD on DISH Network. Customers who subscribe to locals and HD will receive the channel at no additional charge.
> 
> ...


Too bad it is currently completely wrong. Those were uplinked but are currently UNAVAILable.


----------



## tekman (Feb 4, 2009)

JohnH said:


> Too bad it is currently completely wrong. Those were uplinked but are currently UNAVAILable.


Does anyone really know when these stations will actually be available?


----------



## satlover25 (Jan 3, 2006)

JohnH said:


> CHNG 5250 WKEF{DAYTON, OH} MPEG4 HD TID 4303 Tp 3 SPOT 25 Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE HD MAP 22
> TO 5250 WKEF{DAYTON, OH} MPEG4 HD TID 4303 Tp 3 SPOT 25 Ciel 2 129w AVAIL HIDE MAP 22
> 
> CHNG 5251 WHIO{DAYTON, OH} MPEG4 HD TID 4303 Tp 3 SPOT 25 Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE HD MAP 7
> ...


please help with understanding these uplink activity post...what does "changes" mean? I did not even know these channels were hot in my area in hd :eek2: i'm ecstatic that they are there, but how can I find out how long they have been active? i checked a few of john's uplink activity post and i didn't see anything on dayton, oh

hopefully this isn't just a test and the channels will be gone soon. the channels are listed on dish's website as being in hd so maybe i'll just keep my fingers crossed and not my fingers and toes.


----------



## ka8zay (Feb 12, 2009)

They went live in HD today around 3PM local time. Thats what the report is telling you when it says AVAIL


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

dennispap said:


> New Orleans big 4 are now on in HD!!


Sweet!


----------



## hdaddikt (Jul 2, 2005)

Is it necessary to have a Dish at 129 to get the latest HD locals? I have 2 dishes, one at 61.5 ..and still do not get HD locals (Fresno) slated for today. 
Called Dish's automated phone, said there is a temporary outage..but I read on other forums some have it. The outage I think they are referring to is one of our locals is off the air temporarily.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

hdaddikt said:


> Is it necessary to have a Dish at 129 to get the latest HD locals? I have 2 dishes, one at 61.5 ..and still do not get HD locals (Fresno) slated for today.
> Called Dish's automated phone, said there is a temporary outage..but I read on other forums some have it. The outage I think they are referring to is one of our locals is off the air temporarily.


The Fresno locals are on 129 so you would need a dish pointed to 129 to get them.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

hdaddikt said:


> Is it necessary to have a Dish at 129 to get the latest HD locals? I have 2 dishes, one at 61.5 ..and still do not get HD locals (Fresno) slated for today.
> Called Dish's automated phone, said there is a temporary outage..but I read on other forums some have it. The outage I think they are referring to is one of our locals is off the air temporarily.


Yes, today's new channels are on 129. With the increased power of 129 you should be able to swing your 61.5 dish around to 129 (assuming line of sight from the 61.5 dish location) or replace your other dish with a Dish 1000 variant.

I'm assuming the other dish is a Dish 500, similar to the 61.5 dish but with two white eyes aimed at the dish? If it is a three eyed larger dish you may already have a Dish 1000 and are just not using 129.


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

tekman said:


> Does anyone really know when these stations will actually be available?


Yeah. This would be great. Fox in HD in Albany, NY!:hurah: I would assume since uplinked will be lit soon? Or is it just that WXXA shut down their analog yesterday and so the need to uplink the HD to downrez to customers with SD service. Hope not.


----------



## hdaddikt (Jul 2, 2005)

James Long said:


> Yes, today's new channels are on 129. With the increased power of 129 you should be able to swing your 61.5 dish around to 129 (assuming line of sight from the 61.5 dish location) or replace your other dish with a Dish 1000 variant.
> 
> I'm assuming the other dish is a Dish 500, similar to the 61.5 dish but with two white eyes aimed at the dish? If it is a three eyed larger dish you may already have a Dish 1000 and are just not using 129.


OK thanks.. no, using the old 2 Dish setup..one at 61.5...might be worth just having Dish put a single 1000 once and for all. I thought they might have the new locals mirrored to 61.5...but that's not very progressive.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

hdaddikt said:


> OK thanks.. no, using the old 2 Dish setup..one at 61.5...might be worth just having Dish put a single 1000 once and for all. I thought they might have the new locals mirrored to 61.5...but that's not very progressive.


They don't have space to mirror everything to both 61.5 and 129.


----------



## hdaddikt (Jul 2, 2005)

James Long said:


> They don't have space to mirror everything to both 61.5 and 129.


No, I meant just MY locals!!! 

they will be out Tuesday with a new Dish...


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Better late than never. 

*UPLINK ACTIVITY: SAMPLE TAKEN 02-19-2009 03:06:59 TO 02-19-2009 03:08:06 ET*

* 12 CHANGE(S)*

CHNG 5152 WRCB{CHATTANOOGA, TN} MPEG4 HD Tp 3 Spot 17 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 3
TO 5152 WRCB{CHATTANOOGA, TN} MPEG4 HD Tp 3 Spot 17 Rainbow 1 61.5w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP 3

CHNG 5153 WOLF{HAZLETON, PA} MPEG4 HD Tp 7 Spot 16 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 56
TO 5153 WOLF{HAZLETON, PA} MPEG4 HD Tp 7 Spot 16 Rainbow 1 61.5w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP 56

CHNG 5162 KHAS{HASTINGS, NE} MPEG4 HD Tp 13 Spot 18 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 5
TO 5162 KHAS{HASTINGS, NE} MPEG4 HD Tp 13 Spot 18 Rainbow 1 61.5w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP 5

CHNG 5170 KTXS{SWEETWATER, TX} MPEG4 HD Tp 7 Spot 13 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE HD MAP 12
TO 5170 KTXS{SWEETWATER, TX} MPEG4 HD Tp 7 Spot 13 Rainbow 1 61.5w *AVAIL* HIDE HD MAP 12

CHNG 5170 WCTI{NEW BERN, NC} MPEG4 HD Tp 7 Spot 15 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 12
TO 5170 WCTI{NEW BERN, NC} MPEG4 HD Tp 7 Spot 15 Rainbow 1 61.5w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP 12

CHNG 5173 WFXI{MOREHEAD CITY, NC} MPEG4 HD Tp 7 Spot 15 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 8
TO 5173 WFXI{MOREHEAD CITY, NC} MPEG4 HD Tp 7 Spot 15 Rainbow 1 61.5w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP 8

CHNG 7332 WRCB{CHATTANOOGA, TN} MPEG4 SD Tp 3 Spot 17 Rainbow 1 61.5w AVAIL HIDE MAP2 3
TO 7332 WRCB{CHATTANOOGA, TN} MPEG4 SD Tp 3 Spot 17 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP2 3

CHNG 7552 KHAS{HASTINGS, NE} MPEG4 SD Tp 13 Spot 18 Rainbow 1 61.5w AVAIL HIDE MAP2 5
TO 7552 KHAS{HASTINGS, NE} MPEG4 SD Tp 13 Spot 18 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP2 5

CHNG 7731 WCTI{NEW BERN, NC} MPEG4 SD Tp 7 Spot 15 Rainbow 1 61.5w AVAIL HIDE MAP2 12
TO 7731 WCTI{NEW BERN, NC} MPEG4 SD Tp 7 Spot 15 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP2 12

CHNG 7734 WFXI{MOREHEAD CITY, NC} MPEG4 SD Tp 7 Spot 15 Rainbow 1 61.5w AVAIL HIDE MAP2 8
TO 7734 WFXI{MOREHEAD CITY, NC} MPEG4 SD Tp 7 Spot 15 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP2 8

CHNG 8171 KTXS{SWEETWATER, TX} MPEG4 SD Tp 7 Spot 13 Rainbow 1 61.5w AVAIL HIDE MAP 12
TO 8171 KTXS{SWEETWATER, TX} MPEG4 SD Tp 7 Spot 13 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 12

CHNG 9248 WOLF{HAZLETON, PA} MPEG4 SD Tp 7 Spot 16 Rainbow 1 61.5w AVAIL HIDE MAP2 56
TO 9248 WOLF{HAZLETON, PA} MPEG4 SD Tp 7 Spot 16 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP2 56

12 CHANGE(S) 6559 CHANNELS IN THE SYSTEM


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Time to check your timers! I wish DISH wouldn't pull the SDs when adding HDs.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Still missing WXXA Albany, NY and WSYR Syracuse, NY.


----------



## TUKIN18S (Aug 16, 2005)

Still missing ABC channel KCRG in Cedar Rapids, IA. It was uplinked to 5250. Hopefully that goes live soon. But I'm just glad to have at least 2 HD local channels finally.


----------



## hdaddikt (Jul 2, 2005)

James Long said:


> Time to check your timers! I wish DISH wouldn't pull the SDs when adding HDs.


I had the same thought.
BTW, is a $60 charge typical for the antenna changeout for a 1000+ via Dish?
They told me that's the fee right after telling me I am one of their most valued customers (10 years on the books).


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

An official release came out this morning, nothing new but wanted to post it for anyone interested:

*DISH NETWORK® ANNOUNCES EXPANSION OF LOCAL HD MARKETS​*
_Satellite Provider Now Offers HD Locals in 96 Markets Covering 81 Percent of U.S. Households_​
*WHAT*: DISH Network Corporation (NASDAQ: DISH), the digital television leader, today announced the addition of high definition local channels in six new markets.

*WHERE*: Cedar Rapids, Mich.; Champaign, Ill.; Dayton, Ohio; Fresno, Ca.; New Orleans, La.; Toledo, Ohio

*WHEN*: HD local channels are available to new and existing DISH Network® subscribers at approximately 7 p.m. ET on Feb. 18, 2009.

*HOW*: DISH Network customers who have an HD receiver, subscribe to HD programming and HD locals will now receive high definition feeds of their broadcasts at no additional charge. For more information about DISH Network's HD offerings, please visit www.dishnetwork.com or call 1-800-333-DISH (3474).

# # #​
About DISH Network Corporation 
DISH Network Corporation (Nasdaq: DISH) provides approximately 13.78 million satellite TV customers as of Sept. 30, 2008 with the highest quality programming and technology at the best value, including the lowest all-digital price nationwide. Customers have access to hundreds of video and audio channels, the most international channels in the U.S., state-of-the-art interactive TV applications, and award-winning HD and DVR technology including 1080p Video on Demand and the DuoDVRTM ViP® 722 DVR, a CNET and PC Magazine "Editors' Choice." DISH Network is included in the Nasdaq-100 Index (NDX) and is a Fortune 250 company. Visit www.dishnetwork.com.


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

Rob Glasser said:


> An official release came out this morning, nothing new but wanted to post it for anyone interested:
> 
> *WHERE*: *Cedar Rapids, Mich.*; Champaign, Ill.; Dayton, Ohio; Fresno, Ca.; New Orleans, La.; Toledo, Ohio


I'm pretty sure Cedar Rapids, Mich is in the Grand Rapids/Kalamazoo/Battle Creek DMA. I think Dish turned on Cedar Rapids, Iowa DMA.


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

James Long said:


> Time to check your timers! I wish DISH wouldn't pull the SDs when adding HDs.


Got my new orleans locals in hd yesterday and they didnt pull my sd locals.
This morning i went and blocked them out.


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

Any idea when the Cape Girardeau - Paducah market channels get uplinked? December's Charlie Chat had these listed as early '09.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

*UPLINK ACTIVITY: SAMPLE TAKEN 02-19-2009 14:47:20 TO 02-19-2009 14:48:04 ET*

* 64 DELETE(S)*

DEL 281 BIO MPEG2 SD Tp 5 EchoStar 11 110w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 281 BIO MPEG4 SD Tp 3 EchoStar 6 72.7w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 282 HISTI MPEG2 SD Tp 1 EchoStar 11 110w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 282 HISTI MPEG4 SD Tp 11 EchoStar 6 72.7w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 283 HMC MPEG2 SD Tp 1 EchoStar 11 110w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 283 HMC MPEG4 SD Tp 1 EchoStar 6 72.7w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 284 EDRAM MPEG2 SD Tp 6 EchoStar 11 110w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 284 EDRAM MPEG4 SD Tp 21 EchoStar 6 72.7w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 285 EWAM MPEG2 SD Tp 21 EchoStar 11 110w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 285 EWAM MPEG4 SD Tp 7 EchoStar 6 72.7w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 286 ENCOR MPEG2 SD Tp 14 EchoStar 7 119w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 286 ENCOR MPEG4 SD Tp 3 EchoStar 6 72.7w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 287 ENCRW MPEG2 SD Tp 15 EchoStar 11 110w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 287 ENCRW MPEG4 SD Tp 21 EchoStar 6 72.7w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 288 EWSTN MPEG2 SD Tp 15 EchoStar 11 110w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 288 EWSTN MPEG4 SD Tp 9 EchoStar 6 72.7w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 289 EACTN MPEG2 SD Tp 5 EchoStar 11 110w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 289 EACTN MPEG4 SD Tp 9 EchoStar 6 72.7w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 290 EMYST MPEG2 SD Tp 1 EchoStar 11 110w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 290 EMYST MPEG4 SD Tp 9 EchoStar 6 72.7w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 291 ELOVE MPEG2 SD Tp 16 EchoStar 11 110w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 291 ELOVE MPEG4 SD Tp 21 EchoStar 6 72.7w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 292 BITV MPEG2 SD Tp 2 EchoStar 11 110w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 292 BITV MPEG4 SD Tp 23 EchoStar 6 72.7w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 357 ENCOR MPEG2 SD Tp 14 EchoStar 7 119w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 357 ENCOR MPEG4 SD Tp 3 EchoStar 6 72.7w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 358 ENCRW MPEG2 SD Tp 15 EchoStar 11 110w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 358 ENCRW MPEG4 SD Tp 21 EchoStar 6 72.7w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 359 EWSTN MPEG2 SD Tp 15 EchoStar 11 110w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 359 EWSTN MPEG4 SD Tp 9 EchoStar 6 72.7w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 360 EACTN MPEG2 SD Tp 5 EchoStar 11 110w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 360 EACTN MPEG4 SD Tp 9 EchoStar 6 72.7w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 361 EMYST MPEG2 SD Tp 1 EchoStar 11 110w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 361 EMYST MPEG4 SD Tp 9 EchoStar 6 72.7w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 363 ELOVE MPEG2 SD Tp 16 EchoStar 11 110w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 363 ELOVE MPEG4 SD Tp 21 EchoStar 6 72.7w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 365 STARZ MPEG2 SD Tp 14 EchoStar 7 119w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 365 STARZ MPEG4 SD Tp 7 EchoStar 6 72.7w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 367 SEDGE MPEG2 SD Tp 14 EchoStar 7 119w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 367 SEDGE MPEG4 SD Tp 7 EchoStar 6 72.7w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 368 SCINE MPEG2 SD Tp 14 EchoStar 7 119w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 368 SCINE MPEG4 SD Tp 7 EchoStar 6 72.7w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 370 SBLCK MPEG2 SD Tp 14 EchoStar 7 119w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 370 SBLCK MPEG4 SD Tp 7 EchoStar 6 72.7w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 371 SK&FM MPEG2 SD Tp 14 EchoStar 7 119w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 371 SK&FM MPEG4 SD Tp 7 EchoStar 6 72.7w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 372 EDRAM MPEG2 SD Tp 6 EchoStar 11 110w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 372 EDRAM MPEG4 SD Tp 21 EchoStar 6 72.7w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 373 EWAM MPEG2 SD Tp 21 EchoStar 11 110w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 373 EWAM MPEG4 SD Tp 7 EchoStar 6 72.7w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 375 STRZW MPEG2 SD Tp 15 EchoStar 11 110w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 375 STRZW MPEG4 SD Tp 3 EchoStar 6 72.7w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 376 STZC MPEG2 SD Tp 15 EchoStar 11 110w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 376 STZC MPEG4 SD Tp 7 EchoStar 6 72.7w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 377 MAX-E MPEG4 HD Tp 22 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 377 MAX-E MPEG4 HD Tp 27 ConUS CIEL-2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 378 STARZ MPEG4 HD Tp 2 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 378 STARZ MPEG4 HD Tp 30 ConUS CIEL-2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 7332 WRCB{CHATTANOOGA, TN} MPEG4 SD Tp 3 Spot 17 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP2 3

DEL 7552 KHAS{HASTINGS, NE} MPEG4 SD Tp 13 Spot 18 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP2 5

DEL 7731 WCTI{NEW BERN, NC} MPEG4 SD Tp 7 Spot 15 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP2 12

DEL 7734 WFXI{MOREHEAD CITY, NC} MPEG4 SD Tp 7 Spot 15 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP2 8

DEL 8171 KTXS{SWEETWATER, TX} MPEG4 SD Tp 7 Spot 13 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 12

DEL 9248 WOLF{HAZLETON, PA} MPEG4 SD Tp 7 Spot 16 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP2 56

64 CHANGE(S) 6495 CHANNELS IN THE SYSTEM


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

dennispap said:


> Got my new orleans locals in hd yesterday and they didnt pull my sd locals.
> This morning i went and blocked them out.


They do not pull the locals on WA.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Oooh ! We are lost premium channels !!!


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

*UPLINK ACTIVITY: SAMPLE TAKEN 02-19-2009 16:47:00 TO 02-19-2009 16:48:04 ET*

* 1 NAME CHANGE(S) (May include other changes as well.)*

CHNG 5263 WTOKD{MERIDIAN, MS} MPEG4 HD TID 4506 Tp 6 SPOT 43 Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE HD MAP 49
TO 5263 WGBCD{MERIDIAN, MS} MPEG4 HD TID 4506 Tp 6 SPOT 43 Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE HD MAP 49

1 CHANGE(S) 6495 CHANNELS IN THE SYSTEM


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> Oooh ! We are lost premium channels !!!


Not real ones. Those were mirrors which were apparently never used.

The real channels are still there (and the locals deleted have been upgraded to HD). Just a house cleaning.


----------



## stanggt03 (Jun 13, 2006)

Lincoln6Echo said:


> Any idea when the Cape Girardeau - Paducah market channels get uplinked? December's Charlie Chat had these listed as early '09.


Same thing was said about Davenport, IA/Quad Cities. I'm dying to be able to record more than 1 local in HD!


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

stanggt03 said:


> Same thing was said about Davenport, IA/Quad Cities. I'm dying to be able to record more than 1 local in HD!


More than one? We ain't got any yet.

Oh, we can get them OTA, but signal strength is spotty at best. Sometimes we can get around 60-75% signal strength, but then at other times, it's 0. Not sure why. Don't know if it's a receiver issue or just simply an antennae issue.

I was hoping we'd get them before the NASCAR season started, but alas we did not.


----------



## timhk (Sep 26, 2007)

Greenville, New Bern FOX and ABC are now AVAILABLE


----------



## timhk (Sep 26, 2007)

OH IS WXFI GOING TO HEAR ABOUT THIS WIDE-SCREEN OPTIMIZED FOR 4x3 FORMAT


----------



## brunnegd (Apr 8, 2007)

Good to see ch 2,7,22,and 45, the major networks, finally in HD for Dayton, but no 26 (CW) or 16 (PBS), so I still can't take down my OTA.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

brunnegd said:


> Good to see ch 2,7,22,and 45, the major networks, finally in HD for Dayton, but no 26 (CW) or 16 (PBS), so I still can't take down my OTA.


It is good to keep OTA up anyway. You never know when there may be a GEM on a SubChannel.


----------



## MSoper72 (Jun 18, 2004)

I have a OTA for all my HD local channels and sub-channels here in Midland - Odessa, Tx. I noticed not too long ago that my HD locals were uplinked but not available yet. Overall, when they do become available. I'll still be using my OTA cause I get great reception from all my major networks.


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

JohnH said:


> Still missing WXXA Albany, NY and WSYR Syracuse, NY.


I checked my guide this morning. Still no WXXA HD


----------



## ka8zay (Feb 12, 2009)

brunnegd said:


> Good to see ch 2,7,22,and 45, the major networks, finally in HD for Dayton, but no 26 (CW) or 16 (PBS), so I still can't take down my OTA.


You watch 26? :eek2:

Keep your antenna anyway so you can record 3 channels at once, you never know when you might want that.


----------



## hdaddikt (Jul 2, 2005)

I went the CEO email route.. something I save for dire situations, as not to abuse it, they waived the $60 fee they were going to charge to exchange out my Dish (61.5) for a 1000+ so I can get 129. 10 years of loyalty should be worth something...they agreed. HDLocals on Tuesday..barring any unforseen events...


----------



## DAFTEK (Dec 13, 2006)

TUKIN18S said:


> Still missing ABC channel KCRG in Cedar Rapids, IA. It was uplinked to 5250. Hopefully that goes live soon. But I'm just glad to have at least 2 HD local channels finally.


Station Local Channel Number Dish Channel Number CEDAR RAPIDS
ABC-KCRG 9 9155 CEDAR RAPIDS 
CBS-KGAN 2 9156 CEDAR RAPIDS
FOX-KFXA 28 9158 CEDAR RAPIDS
ION - KPXR 48 9162 CEDAR RAPIDS
MNT-KWKB 20 9159 CEDAR RAPIDS
NBC-KWWL 7 9157 CEDAR RAPIDS
PBS-KDIN 32 9161 CEDAR RAPIDS
*CBS-KGAN IN HD 2 5251 CEDAR RAPIDS
FOX - KFXA IN HD 28 5253 CEDAR RAPIDS *


----------



## TUKIN18S (Aug 16, 2005)

DAFTEK said:


> Station Local Channel Number Dish Channel Number CEDAR RAPIDS
> ABC-KCRG 9 9155 CEDAR RAPIDS
> CBS-KGAN 2 9156 CEDAR RAPIDS
> FOX-KFXA 28 9158 CEDAR RAPIDS
> ...


?

In the uplink a few weeks ago KCRG was listed as 5250. Maybe they haven't gotten an agreement yet with them. I know that KFXA and KGAN are owned by the same company and have the same news anchors for their nightly news.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Slate with different colors is up on 374.


----------



## TheFoxMan (Aug 25, 2008)

TUKIN18S said:


> ?
> 
> In the uplink a few weeks ago KCRG was listed as 5250. Maybe they haven't gotten an agreement yet with them. I know that KFXA and KGAN are owned by the same company and have the same news anchors for their nightly news.


Here's a repeat of my posting on AVS Forum regarding KCRG-HD and Dish.
KCRG is trying to get Dish to retransmit their HD feed. Here's the response I got from John Phalen, KCRG Station Manager.

_About a month ago I had heard that Dish Network was telling people that they would launch local HD service here on 2/18. I have left several messages for David Moskowitz, Senior Vice President and General Counsel, who's signature is on our current analog retransmission agreement. He has never returned an of my calls.

Earlier this week we received a copy of an email from a Dish Network employee sent to their local distributors indicating that they were launching HD here and it included KCRG. I responded to the person who had issued the email and asked how they were able to do that without our consent. She admitted that they had misinformed their distributors and that KCRG should not have been included. When I asked her why I had not heard from anyone regarding our digital signal she referred me to another person. This individual stated that they were launching only with the stations with whom they had already negotiated digital retransmission agreements (KGAN, KFXA) and that they would wait to negotiate with the rest of us until our current analog agreements expire. In our case that is December 31, 2009. When I asked if they would be interested in negotiating with us now, they said no.

I also plan on continuing the dialog with Dish Network regarding not waiting till December. I am ready and willing to negotiate now.

Regards, 
John Phelan_


----------



## TUKIN18S (Aug 16, 2005)

TheFoxMan said:


> Here's a repeat of my posting on AVS Forum regarding KCRG-HD and Dish.
> KCRG is trying to get Dish to retransmit their HD feed. Here's the response I got from John Phalen, KCRG Station Manager.
> 
> _About a month ago I had heard that Dish Network was telling people that they would launch local HD service here on 2/18. I have left several messages for David Moskowitz, Senior Vice President and General Counsel, who's signature is on our current analog retransmission agreement. He has never returned an of my calls.
> ...


That sucks, I hope Dish gets them going. Thanks for that info. At least I now know what's going on. What about KWWL?


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

david_jr said:


> I checked my guide this morning. Still no WXXA HD


It's live and lit up now!!


----------



## no one in particular (Jun 17, 2008)

JohnH said:


> Still missing WXXA Albany, NY and WSYR Syracuse, NY.


WSYR Syracuse show'd up yesterday.

Good thing too, at 50 miles away, OTA signal is real weak. Normally only aobut 55%. It wasn't in time for the Oscars, but in plenty of time for this week's _Lost_.


----------

